# Finally a cross cut sled X 2



## Kenh3497 (Jun 5, 2021)

Today I found the motivation to build a cross cut sled. Actually two of them. I keep my shop around 35 to 40 degrees so only warm it up when absolutely necessary. It got up to 56 today so I opened the doors to let mother nature in. The table saw sled needs cut and squared up. The small one is for my Craftsman 10" band saw. The miter gauge is about six miles from the blade so this will be a huge asset cutting small pieces.

Ken

PS.  Couldn't wait for the glue to dry on the small sled before I took the photo


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I keep meaning to make a small sled or 2 like that...


----------

